# CREE XP-E using XR-E reflector



## ak47fans (Aug 11, 2009)

Up to now, I still can't a reflector which is tailor made for XP-E. Here I find a plastic reflector can be used by XP-E. However it still slightly not as good as XR-E.
I use a Q4-5B, Q5-WC(small die version), XP-E Q5-WC in this comparsion.

1 Meter Beamshots
Left:XP-E Right: Q4-5B





Left:XP-E Right: XR-E(small die version)





35 Meter Beamshots
Top: Q4-5B Bottom:XP-E




Top: XR-E(small dia version) Bottom: XP-E


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 11, 2009)

YES!!! Thanks for posting difference between ez1000 die and ez900 in an optic!! I've long been thinking that the smaller die must have an effect, then had people convince me that no, nothing would change. This is pretty cool!


----------



## nailbender (Aug 11, 2009)

KD and DX have bare modules made for XPE with a 5MM hole and they work quite well. 

For multiples the shoppe has 12mm rebel reflectors that have a great beam quality for XPE

Dave


----------



## xenonk (Aug 11, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> YES!!! Thanks for posting difference between ez1000 die and ez900 in an optic!! I've long been thinking that the smaller die must have an effect, then had people convince me that no, nothing would change. This is pretty cool!


Who told you that? Being that you're projecting a smaller emitting surface, something *has* to change. They could instead mean that the beam is projected properly either way, but not exactly the same.


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 11, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> YES!!! Thanks for posting difference between ez1000 die and ez900 in an optic!! I've long been thinking that the smaller die must have an effect, then had people convince me that no, nothing would change. This is pretty cool!



One is a XR-E and the other is an XP-E. They have very different beam patterns.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 11, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> One is a XR-E and the other is an XP-E. They have very different beam patterns.


He means the "small die version" XR-E rather than the XP-E.
ie: the ez900 dies they're putting in XR-E packages rather than the ez1000 die we're used to.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 11, 2009)

xenonk said:


> He means the "small die version" XR-E rather than the XP-E.
> ie: the ez900 dies they're putting in XR-E packages rather than the ez1000 die we're used to.



When did they start this?

Anyone have any pictures if the ez1000 XP-E and the ez900 XP-E?


----------



## xenonk (Aug 11, 2009)

There was a thread on it, let me see if I can find... ah, here it is:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2992875


----------



## saabluster (Aug 11, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> YES!!! Thanks for posting difference between ez1000 die and ez900 in an optic!! I've long been thinking that the smaller die must have an effect, then had people convince me that no, nothing would change. This is pretty cool!


I hate to break it to you but there is nothing here that says the ez900 is significantly different than the ez1000 and he was not using an optic. The pictures are of poor quality and there is no info on whether or not the same reflectors were used across the board. Also were the exact same currents run to all LEDs and was the positioning of the LEDs in the reflector from one to another exactly the same. There is waaaaay too little info to call this one.


----------



## znomit (Aug 12, 2009)

I put XP-Es into Khatod KLPC reflectors, figuring that would give me about the tightest beam in a 20mm package. Works well. 

Theres only a 10% size difference between the EZ1000 and 900 so I don't see how the difference would be that huge (30% larger). :thinking:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 12, 2009)

saabluster said:


> I hate to break it to you but there is nothing here that says the ez900 is significantly different than the ez1000 and he was not using an optic. The pictures are of poor quality and there is no info on whether or not the same reflectors were used across the board. Also were the exact same currents run to all LEDs and was the positioning of the LEDs in the reflector from one to another exactly the same. There is waaaaay too little info to call this one.



I did notice how the rings were in focus in one shot and out of focus on the other, leading me to believe that perhaps the xr-e ez900 beamshot was out of focus. If I can ever figure out how to get the LED out of my drop-in w/o further mangling the MCPCB I might try to do some testing of my own, but I don't have a smo reflector yet.


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 12, 2009)

xenonk said:


> He means the "small die version" XR-E rather than the XP-E.
> ie: the ez900 dies they're putting in XR-E packages rather than the ez1000 die we're used to.



I might be wrong, but I don't think any of the pictures directly compare the EZ900 and EZ1000 XR-Es. All of them are comparing an XR-E against the XP-E.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 12, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think any of the pictures directly compare the EZ900 and EZ1000 XR-Es.


They don't. I believe he was referring to the difference between the right sides of the first and second pictures, as they feature the ez1000, then ez900 XR-E (I think in the same reflector). The difference looks too exaggerated to be solely due to die size, though.


----------

